# Using Space Marine Scout Squad



## Captain Roy (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a questions to all space marine players. Right
now I'm working on a squad of scouts for my army
and planning to use them for capturing objectives.
Also is the space marine squad are worth using on
the game and what wargear do you use on your
space marine scout squads. If you have any 
questions about my using space marines scout squad.
feel free to post a message on the thread, Thank You
k:


----------



## Johnathanswift (Sep 30, 2008)

Personaly I feild a five man sniper team with a missile launcher and camo cloaks, I sometimes get luck rending or kill a tank, but they get really good when they go to ground and get a +2 cover.


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

for capturing obj: 
10 man sqd. put 5 in a landspeeder storm and 5 in your zone at or near a counter. Those 5 would have cloaks,4 sr and a hvy bolter or ml.
Could do same for a 2nd sqd. Having Lysander or other who bolsters defences would be nice. Gives a sqd in a ruin 2+ cover (cloak + bolster def.) and not have to go to ground and not shoot next turn.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

I run a 10 man squad that all have CC/BP's and the Sgt with a shotgun and a power fist. They outflank usually on turn 3 and take his objective, and since I give them camo cloaks they usually are pretty survivable while sitting on an objective. Every game so far they have earned their points, and the last one took the objective and held it the rest of the game for me.

I also have a 5 man squad with Telion usually and snipers/ML.


----------



## Fugital357 (Jan 19, 2009)

CC and SR equipped Scouts can be good for holding onto objectives, since they're cover save makes them difficult to kill. The SR rend, so you can actually do some damage with them over the course of a few turns. Also, the pinning test can stop an enemy unit from closing on a objective. 

Moreover, the pinning keeps the unit where it was, which means the Scout can do even more damage to it. Against Tau or Guard, this is brutal. 

Something else to mention, Scouts work well with a TF Cannon. The cannon comes with a full Tech-Marine, and he can give is cover-reinforcement to the Scouts. This mean 2+ saves for the Scouts. 

Basically, fire the Cannon, fire the ML or HB, then fire the SR, and hope the pin something. Don't fire them first, because if a unit G2G, then it'll get a cover save against the HG and Cannon (Also, there will be less units to cove with the templates).


----------



## Captain Roy (Feb 6, 2008)

I want to thank you all for your advice on using space
marine scout squads. If any have any more questions?,
Please feel free to sent a message, Thank You :victory:


----------

